# Can anyone help identify these 5 pocket watches?



## Plz help im lost (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello, sorry if this is the wrong place but I am looking for some help identifying 5 pocket watches which belonged to my great grandfather who use to repair watches. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If there is somewhere more relevant to post it please link me to the place and I will ask there instead.

Link to google drive of photos

I will add documents to each folder and update them as I get information.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Great little collection i am intrigued by No 5 Double sided would like to know the function.

No 4 Never seen spare part locker before.

Lets hope some of the knowledgible will through some light on these


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Seismic one said:


> Great little collection i am intrigued by No 5 Double sided would like to know the function.
> 
> No 4 Never seen spare part locker before.
> 
> Lets hope some of the knowledgible will through some light on these


 I imagine it is a 60 second stop watch on the reverse.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

You certainly haven't come to the wrong place, and it is always nice to see pocket watches being shown on the forum. Frustratingly, your fascinating little collection contains watches that are not easy to identify and only the Ingersoll is a well-known brand and model. I have never encountered a pocket watch that contains its own spare parts, and that has to be a rarity, as is the double-sided example. I agree with hughle that the rear dial probably represents a stop watch, and looking at the crown and lack of side pushers on the case, I would presume that the long seconds hand is stopped, started, and reset by pressing down on the crown.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

pocket watch n.1 hallmarks of London 1881 casemaker JN James Thomas Newman 4 Charles Street City Road movement of Buren Watch Swiss

pocket watch n,4 Excelsior Park caliber 1 the J bridge for Jeanneret founder of the maison

regards enrico


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

pocket watch N,3 usually called chronographs but actually stopwatch movement built by Verdan & Renfer for the UK market with English anchor

regards enrico


----------



## Plz help im lost (Sep 3, 2016)

> You certainly haven't come to the wrong place, and it is always nice to see pocket watches being shown on the forum. Frustratingly, your fascinating little collection contains watches that are not easy to identify and only the Ingersoll is a well-known brand and model. I have never encountered a pocket watch that contains its own spare parts, and that has to be a rarity, as is the double-sided example. I agree with hughle that the rear dial probably represents a stop watch, and looking at the crown and lack of side pushers on the case, I would presume that the long seconds hand is stopped, started, and reset by pressing down on the crown.


 The double sided one is definatly a stop watch on the back but at the minuet it is only working when you give the hand a little push to help it going.

I have also posted these to reddit and have one reply at the minuet. If im allowed I will post a link so you can see what they are saying if you want.

And thank you for all the replies and help.


----------

